
Pollution on London's Zone 1 tube mapped for the first time - LiamPa
https://twitter.com/sdbernard/status/1191619658962612224
======
rzmnzm
I used to ride the central line from zone 4 through to tower hill and back
every day

Really glad to be out of London now.

